# Best Roleplaying Podcasts



## papa_laz (Mar 24, 2009)

I've recently stumbled upon the wondrous world of roleplaying podcasts and I'm wondering which ones you guys enjoy the most. I've listened to quite a few of the WoTC podcasts which are generally interesting, aside from the obvious bias towards whatever edition or supplement they are trying to flog. The Barbarian Needs Food podcasts are really good, but there's only a couple of them online. I'm interested in both RPG discussion and recordings of actual gaming sessions so if you guys know of any exceptional podcasts please let me know.


----------



## papa_laz (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone?

Well I guess I'll start a list of my own.

The Barbarian Needs Food - Barbarian Needs Food, a Roleplaying Games Podcast
These guys are quite humorous and provide lots of anecdotes from their own games whilst discussing the various RPG systems. They are quite up front with their criticisms of the systems which I really like. They only have 5 podcasts up so far but hopefully they will do some more soon.


----------



## Droogie (Mar 28, 2009)

Try these:

*Fear the Boot* general discussion about RPG issues, been around for a while. Dan certainly has the gift of gab.
*The Podge Cast* Funny guys. Never boring
*Role Playing Public Radio* Tom and Ross are hilarious, their gaming advice is helpful, and they do post actual play sessions. They've been posting Ross' 4e game lately, but they've done other games in the past like CoC and Don't Rest Your Head. 
*Atomic Array* They don't always talk about a game you're interested in, but this is one of the most polished, professional gaming podcasts I've ever heard.
*All Games Considered* Yes, Carol's giggle can be annoying, but her RPG reviews are top-notch. Mark has been with the show since the beginning, and Mags knows her sh*t. As the name suggests, they try to cover the whole rpg spectrum
*Gamer's Haven Actual Play*. Play sessions of 4e, Dead Lands, M&M, etc. Quality varies.
*Order 66* If you play Star Wars SAGA, this is the podcast for you.


----------



## Mark (Mar 29, 2009)

charlesatan dooes a weekly round up of gaming podcasts -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/253168-2009-03-26-tabletop-rpg-podcasts.html

It's usually mentioned in the news and posted in the General Forum.


----------



## Punnuendo (Mar 30, 2009)

Bear Swarm - similar to the Podge Cast and Fear the Boot but with their own unique chemistry.
Accidental Survivors - focuses mostly on modern gaming, but very good 'cast.
d6 Feet in a Random Direction - overall hobby games cast, but they focus a lot on RPGs. They do tend to focus a lot on small press and indie games.
Have Games, Will Travel - isn't updated anymore but has a huge backlog of casts about both board and RPGs. Again focusing a lot on indie press games.
Sons of Kryoss - kind of an RPG theory/advice show. Not sure if they still update or not.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Mar 30, 2009)

Order 66 - All about Star Wars Saga Edition, though a few casts have several suggestions and GM tips that could be applied to any RPG, namely encounter design (The List)

Radio Free Hommlet - They're slowly getting back into the swing of things, but I've found RFH to be quite informative on 4e.

Meanwhile... The Super Gaming Podcast - Not system specific, but MostlyJoe covers any RPG that is supers-based or could be easily adapted to run a supers game.  He's also had interviews with quite a few notables in the supers gaming industry, such as Steve Kenson of Green Ronin.

Game On! - While not specific to roleplaying, they've had a few episodes that cover roleplaying games, such as proper gamer etiquette.

And they can all be found at d20radio.com


----------



## SaharaDrac (Dec 30, 2014)

Softly Speaking Sanskrit is a group of 30-somethings that meet up once a month to play
a classic Pen & Paper RPG.  We drink a lot, and say strange things.  We started Softly Speaking Sanskrit as a way to just record our sessions so that we could re-cap and have a chance to hear it while sober to prepare for the next session.  We felt there was a lack of "actual play" podcasts that capture our style of play and humor on the Internet and from there decided to make it available to the public.

The members of Softly Speaking Sanskrit  are  Jacob, Brian, Danny, Journey, Paul and Andrew

http://softlyspeakingsanskrit.libsyn.com/


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 31, 2014)

I like Metagamers Anonymous (http://www.prismatictsunami.com/), though of late they've had a lot of feedback emails that slow down the start of the show. The actual topic discussions about bringing more involved and dynamic roleplaying to game sessions are usually great. They probably just need to shorten how much time they spend on listening to their listeners, as odd as that sounds.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 31, 2014)

I really should get into some gaming podcasts. I listen to over a dozen podcasts regularly, but mainly comedy, movies, TV, and science related ones.


----------

